# αποστάσεις



## DesRis (Mar 23, 2009)

Καλησπέρα σας. Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν είναι πιο σωστό στην ελληνική μετάφραση αγγλικού βιβλίου να χρησιμοποιούμε στις αποστάσεις μίλια ή χιλιόμετρα (αφού γίνει η μετατροπή βεβαίως) και αν το πρωτότυπο έχει και τα δύο (τη χιλιομετρική απόσταση σε παρένθεση), μήπως είναι καλύτερο να μην αναφέρουμε καν την απόσταση σε μίλια.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 23, 2009)

Μιλάμε για λογοτεχνικό κείμενο ή για τεχνικό; Σε λογοτεχνία και υπότιτλους π.χ. εγώ θα τα έκανα χιλιόμετρα. Σε τεχνικό κείμενο όμως, εξαρτάται (από τη φύση του κειμένου και τον ρόλο που επιτελούν οι αριθμοί).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 23, 2009)

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες,
τι είδους βιβλίο μεταφράζεις και για ποιο λόγο έχει σε παρένθεση τις αποστάσεις και σε χιλιόμετρα;


----------



## sarant (Mar 23, 2009)

Αν πάντως είναι λογοτεχνικό ή δημοσιογραφικό, μετατρέπεις συνήθως. Προσοχή όμως στη στρογγύλευση. Αν ο Άγγλος λέει "περίπου 20 μίλια" δεν θα πεις "περίπου 32 χιλιόμετρα" (το έχω δει πολλές φορές), αλλά περίπου 30.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Μια μικρή διαφοροποίηση: Σε δημοσιογραφικό μετατρέπεις και διατηρείς την ακρίβεια εκεί που χρειάζεται, π.χ. το «Manchester is roughly 180 miles from London» (τι στο καλό; Έβαλα στο Γκουγκλ "Manchester is * miles from London" και έπηξα στις διαφορετικές απαντήσεις...) είναι καλό να γίνει «Το Μάντσεστερ απέχει περίπου 290 χιλιόμετρα από το Λονδίνο» (δεν θα το έκανα 300). Σε λογοτεχνικό κείμενο, υπάρχουν πολλές περιπτώσεις όπου θα άφηνα τα μίλια (με ή χωρίς υποσημείωση, συνήθως χωρίς). Σε κείμενο όπου θα εμφανίζονταν μίλια μαζί με χιλιόμετρα σε παρένθεση, θα έγραφα τα χιλιόμετρα, και τα μίλια σε παρένθεση αν μπορούσα να φανταστώ έναν καλό λόγο που θα ήταν χρήσιμα στον Έλληνα αναγνώστη.


----------



## DesRis (Mar 23, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις (και για το καλωσόρισμα) ... Πρόκειται για βιογραφία. Ρωτάω γιατί και εγώ συνήθως - σε δοκίμια και σε λογοτεχνικά - το μετατρέπω σε χιλιόμετρα (όπως προτείνετε, με το περίπου). Κάποιες φορές το έχουν διορθώσει, άλλες όχι (εξαρτάται από τον επιμελητή και τον εκδοτικό οίκο). Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση όμως έχει και τα δύο, τα μίλια πρώτα και σε παρένθεση τα χιλιόμετρα. Θεωρώ περιττό να χρησιμοποιησω και τα δύο για την ελληνική γλώσσα ,γιατί απευθυνόμαστε σε έλληνες αναγνώστες και σκεφτόμουν να χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο τα χιλιόμετρα. Σκέφτομαι όμως αν επιτρέπεται να παραλείψω τα μίλια - εφόσον ο συγγραφέας τα χρησιμοποιεί (ο οποίος όμως απευθύνεται σε διάφορους αναγνώστες). Έτσι βρίσκομαι σε δίλημμα...
Μάλλον, θα βάλω μόνο χλμ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 23, 2009)

Μάλλον μόνο τα χιλιόμετρα τότε - προφανώς ο συγγραφέας έχει στο μυαλό του ότι μπορεί να τον διαβάζουν από χώρες με διαφορετικά μετρικά συστήματα.


----------



## sarant (Mar 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μια μικρή διαφοροποίηση: Σε δημοσιογραφικό μετατρέπεις και διατηρείς την ακρίβεια εκεί που χρειάζεται, π.χ. το «Manchester is roughly 180 miles from London» (τι στο καλό; Έβαλα στο Γκουγκλ "Manchester is * miles from London" και έπηξα στις διαφορετικές απαντήσεις...) είναι καλό να γίνει «Το Μάντσεστερ απέχει περίπου 290 χιλιόμετρα από το Λονδίνο» (δεν θα το έκανα 300). Σε λογοτεχνικό κείμενο, υπάρχουν πολλές περιπτώσεις όπου θα άφηνα τα μίλια (με ή χωρίς υποσημείωση, συνήθως χωρίς). Σε κείμενο όπου θα εμφανίζονταν μίλια μαζί με χιλιόμετρα σε παρένθεση, θα έγραφα τα χιλιόμετρα, και τα μίλια σε παρένθεση αν μπορούσα να φανταστώ έναν καλό λόγο που θα ήταν χρήσιμα στον Έλληνα αναγνώστη.



Χμμ... ουσιαστικά το ίδιο λέμε. Όταν ο ξένος λέει περίπου 20 μίλια έχει ακρίβεια δεκάδας, άρα εσύ θα βάλεις περίπου 30, πάλι σε δεκάδα (αν και θα μπορούσες να βάλεις 25 αν σου έπεφτε από 23 έως 27). Στο δικό σου παράδειγμα, το περίπου 180 μίλια αντιστοιχεί ακριβώς στο περίπου 290 χλμ, ακρίβεια δεκάδας και τα δύο. Ο κακός μεταφραστής θα έβαζε "περίπου 288" (πού το πας το μιλιγκράμ, ρε φίλε, που έλεγε και μια ψυχή).


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Η μικρή διαφοροποίηση δεν ήταν εκεί, αλλά στη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο δημοσιογραφικό και το λογοτεχνικό κείμενο. Στη δημοσιογραφία μπορεί να απαιτείται η ακρίβεια σε τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες περισσότερο από ό,τι σε ένα λογοτεχνικό κείμενο, όπου είναι πολύ πιθανό (και ξέρω ότι συμφωνείς) να σεβαστούμε και μίλια και ουγγιές και άλλα με γνωστές ελληνικές αποδόσεις (και να αλλάξουμε τα φώτα σε acres και stone).


----------



## Costas (Aug 15, 2009)

sarant said:


> Χμμ... ουσιαστικά το ίδιο λέμε. Όταν ο ξένος λέει περίπου 20 μίλια έχει ακρίβεια δεκάδας, άρα εσύ θα βάλεις περίπου 30, πάλι σε δεκάδα (αν και θα μπορούσες να βάλεις 25 αν σου έπεφτε από 23 έως 27). Στο δικό σου παράδειγμα, το περίπου 180 μίλια αντιστοιχεί ακριβώς στο περίπου 290 χλμ, ακρίβεια δεκάδας και τα δύο. Ο κακός μεταφραστής θα έβαζε "περίπου 288" (πού το πας το μιλιγκράμ, ρε φίλε, που έλεγε και μια ψυχή).



Από καιρό σκόπευα να σχολιάσω αυτόν το χαρακτηρισμό ("ο κακός μεταφραστής"), αλλά δεν είχα βρει το κατάλληλο παράδειγμα --ήξερα όμως ότι θα το συναντήσω στο διάβα μου αργά ή γρήγορα, γιατί θυμόμουν να το έχω συναντήσει επανειλημμένα:

he reckoned that some 308,159 Jews...

Ο "κακός μεταφραστής" μπορεί στην προκειμένη περίπτωση βέβαια να είναι κατά τον sarant εκείνος που δεν θα ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΕΙ σε "υπολόγιζε πως 308,159 Εβραίοι..." ή σε "υπολόγιζε πως περίπου 308 χιλιάδες Εβραίοι...". Σεβαστό· οπωσδήποτε όμως, η διόρθωση του πρωτοτύπου είναι πάντοτε ένα αρκετά σοβαρό βήμα, που εκθέτει το μεταφραστή/τρια σε άλλες πάλι επικρίσεις...


----------



## waltt (Dec 7, 2015)

Καλησπέρα. Το *pint*, σε λογοτεχνικό κείμενο, θα το μεταφράζατε σε *πίντα*; Με μια υποσημείωση, ενδεχομένως; Εγώ προσωπικά νομίζω θα προτιμούσα το *μισόλιτρο* (1 πίντα = 473 ml )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2015)

Καλώς όρισες waltt.

Η μονολεκτική απάντησή μου για λογοτεχνικό κείμενο είναι: εξαρτάται. 

Εξαρτάται από το ποιος το λέει, πού το λέει, πότε το λέει κ.ο.κ. Προσωπικά π.χ., θα μου φαινόταν αστείο να κατέβαζε ο Ρομπέν των Δασών τρία μισόλιτρα μπίρα στην καθισιά του. Αν ήθελα να αποφύγω οπωσδήποτε την πίντα και δεν είχε ουσιαστική σημασία η ποσότητα, μπορεί να γινόμουν τότε και κάπως εφευρετικός, π.χ.: _Ο Ρομπέν κατέβασε μόνος του τρεις κανάτες..._

Όπως πάντα, η εκτίμηση και η απόφαση είναι δική σου.


----------



## Themis (Dec 7, 2015)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με το "εξαρτάται" . Κατά τα άλλα, δεν μπορεί να αποκλειστεί η απόδοση "μεγάλο ποτήρι", έστω κι αν δεν υπάρχει αντιστοίχιση ποσότητας με ό,τι συνηθίζεται στην Ελλάδα. Επειδή όλα είναι σχετικά, παραθέτω δύο παραδείγματα από το Oxford Dictionary of English:
• _Brit. informal_ a pint of beer: _we'll probably go for a pint on the way home_. (= Θα πάμε για μια μπύρα)
• _Brit._ a pint of milk: _two pints today, please_. (=Δύο μισόλιτρα)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 7, 2015)

Από τα παιδικά μου χρόνια, θυμάμαι στα βιβλία που διάβαζα τις "πίντες" και τις "λίμπρες" και όλες τις άλλες μονάδες των ξένων χωρών. Η μετατροπή τους στο μετρικό σύστημα θα μου ήταν αδιανόητη για λογοτεχνικό κείμενο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2015)

Themis said:


> Συμφωνώ απολύτως με το "εξαρτάται" . Κατά τα άλλα, δεν μπορεί να αποκλειστεί η απόδοση "μεγάλο ποτήρι", έστω κι αν δεν υπάρχει αντιστοίχιση ποσότητας με ό,τι συνηθίζεται στην Ελλάδα.


Φυσικά. Επίσης «μεγάλες κούπες» (σκέφτομαι πάλι τον Ρομπέν, ενώ κατεβάζω τον τέταρτο καφέ της ημέρας από μια μεγάλη κούπα με χωρητικότητα -- τη μέτρησα-- 460 ml, ουπς, μια πίντα δηλαδή). :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2015)

Στα «εξαρτάται» να βάλουμε και το _πάιντ_ με πληθυντικό _πάιντς_. Μερικοί βολεύονται με μεταγραμματισμό και μεταφέρουν έτσι περισσότερο την αίσθηση του ξένου τόπου.

https://books.google.gr/books?id=eUxiAAAAMAAJ&dq="πάιντ"&focus=searchwithinvolume&q=+"πάιντς"
https://books.google.gr/books?id=rgILAQAAMAAJ&q="πάιντ"&dq="πάιντ"&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y



Όσο για τον καφέ... Κι εγώ σε πιντοφλίτζανο τον πίνω, αλλά μέτρησα και είδα ότι, αφού δεν το γεμίζω μέχρι πάνω όπως το μπιροπότηρο, δεν βάζω πάνω από 300-350 γραμμάρια.


​


----------



## Earion (Dec 8, 2015)

Εμένα οι _πίντες _και οι _λίμπρες _με μπερδεύουν. Μου αρέσει το _μισόλιτρο_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2015)

Και αντί για καρτούτσο το τεταρτόλιτρο;  :devil:


----------



## waltt (Dec 8, 2015)

Καλώς σας βρήκα κι ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια.

Συμφωνώ με το "εξαρτάται". Στην περίπτωσή μου, θέλει απλώς να πει ότι αγόραζε μια πίντα ουίσκι στον δρόμο για να πίνει. Είναι κάπως όπως θα λέγαμε "πηγαίναμε στο χωριό και παίρνανε κάνα μισόκιλο ζεστό ψωμί για το δρόμο", οπότε το μισόλιτρο μού φαίνεται καλό.


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2015)

waltt said:


> Καλώς σας βρήκα κι ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια.
> 
> Συμφωνώ με το "εξαρτάται". Στην περίπτωσή μου, θέλει απλώς να πει ότι αγόραζε μια πίντα ουίσκι στον δρόμο για να πίνει. Είναι κάπως όπως θα λέγαμε "πηγαίναμε στο χωριό και παίρνανε κάνα μισόκιλο ζεστό ψωμί για το δρόμο", οπότε το μισόλιτρο μού φαίνεται καλό.



Ένα μισόλιτρο ουίσκι δρόμος, δηλαδή, μια που είμαστε σε νήμα αποστάσεων. 
Κι ένα τσιγάρο, ή μάλλον τρία-τέσσερα για το μισόλιτρο.






Καλώς μας ήρθες, waltt.  Κόπιασε να σε κεράσουμε μια στάλα ουίσκι. And Bob's our uncle.

In for a penny, in for a pound; in for a dram, in for a pint.

Give the fiddler a dram - The Chieftains






Where'd you get your whiskey, where'd you get your dram?

Όσο για τις μπίρες:



oliver_twisted said:


> A pint of plain ("The Workman's Friend") Όχι μόνο λόγια, αλλά και πράξη, και με απολαυστική προφορά!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





daeman said:


> ...
> *What Londoners say vs. what they mean*:
> ...*
> 42. “Quick pint” — *In the pub until closing time.*
> 43. “We’re going on a date” — *We’re getting pissed together....


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και αντί για καρτούτσο το τεταρτόλιτρο;  :devil:



Αντί για το καρτούτσο, το τέταρτο ή ένα τεταρτάκι. Φέρε μου, κάπελα, κρασί να πιω κι εγώ να πιεις κι εσύ.


----------



## waltt (Dec 8, 2015)

Daeman, δεν μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα το ουίσκι αλλά μια γουλιά για το καλωσόρισμα θα την πιω :)


----------



## Themis (Dec 8, 2015)

Δαεμάνε, αν είναι μαυρολαμπελάτο, παίζει να μη φτάνει το ένα μισόλιτρο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2015)

Themis said:


> Δαεμάνε, αν είναι μαυρολαμπελάτο, παίζει να μη φτάνει το ένα μισόλιτρο.



Μαυρολαμπελάτο; Blended; Από Macallan κι απάνω τώρα πια, Θέμη, για να μην πάω ακόμα πιο χάι στα Χάιλαντς. Λίγο και καλό. 
I was weaned on single malts, you see. Of course, that was in 1983, in times of plenty.

Μισόλιτρο; Μόνο; Από οκά κι απάνω, τόσοι νοματαίοι, για να τερψιλαρυγγιαστούμε ίνα τερψιλαρυγγoθώμεν. 
Μια οκά δρόμος, καρτούτσο καρτούτσο. Hic transit gloria daemundi.


----------



## Themis (Dec 9, 2015)

Εντάξει, άμα δεν το θες το μαυρολαμπελάτο
ας πιούμε απ' το σινγκλ μαλτ και πάμε παρακάτω.
Παράπονο δεν έχω εγώ, καλό ουίσκι να 'ναι,
ειδάλλως μέτρια ρακή πλια παραπάνω βάνε.

Υ.Γ. Έγραψε το _Hic transit gloria daemundi_ :up:, όσο κι αν το _transit_ δεν συνάδει με κάτι αιώνιο (εντάξει, δεν λέω, δικαιούται και η αιωνιότητα κάποιες οινοπνευματοβριθείς διαλείψεις).


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2015)

Απορία λόγω αναφορών Δαεμάνου: τί το ιδιαίτερο έχει το Μακάλαν που το ακούω πολύ από Ελλάδα τελευταία; 
(εδώ δεν ακούμε ποτέ τίποτα για ουίσκι, θα νόμιζε κανείς ότι δεν είναι το εθνικό ποτό κανενός. Τα άλλα ποτά μπαινοβγαίνουν στη μόδα, το ουίσκι τίποτα)


----------

